Ask HN: What new non-technical thing are you looking forward to in 2016? - nailer
======
ddingus
I am extremely curious to see how the GOP deals with Trump.

Climate change has opened up a favorite, remote camp site early. I am eager to
go early and explore places and see things, like rocks, normally covered in
water, or plants early in their cycle, not normally seen. That is kind of
technical though...

My youngest moved out. Looking forward to figuring out how to live as a couple
again!

------
nailer
I'm looking forward to a bunch of reading, starting with 'Mindset' by Carol
Dweck but also 'Daemon' by Daniel Suarez for something non-work related. I
read too much non-fiction at present and having a break that doesn't involve
screens is important.

~~~
beamatronic
There's a sequel to Daemon, you might as well pick it up now!

------
13of40
Now that there's snow in the hills, there might be a good deer season in 2016.
In 2015, they were all hiding in the farmers' fields at the bottom of the
valleys (in eastern Washington) because all the regular vegetation was dead
higher up.

